# Muskrat trapping help! (ND)



## Olie24 (Feb 3, 2012)

I just began muskrat trappin this year and I'm tryin trip open the huts and put either a conifer or coil ring in the huts but when I rip the hut open I can ever find the main dome were they live in and only keep pullin out mor cattails and crap outa the hut and am wondering wht I'm doin wrong?? Also I need some more tips and tricks on how to trap and more Ideas and all wold be appreciated! Thanks!! Plz give me some feedback and also some places to set the traps and how. Thanks!


----------



## Ndwildman (Dec 7, 2011)

First of all Never pull out the cattails thats there living room. once your in take a stick and find the hole that goes in the water. the entrance in other words. and if you pull them cattails out then you will rune everything. now after you found the hole just put the coil spring on the cattails or weeds (the ground in huts) right in front of the hole. this works wonders for me. :beer:


----------



## bigsky (Oct 23, 2012)

wish i could see the expression on your face when you pull a tad too hard on the hyde, and open the visceral cavity...gross... :lol: 
i never set for rats on purpose....i set for mink and end up trapping out the rats...gads, they are rank....ive read about people eating them..nasty...


----------



## Stre3343 (Oct 2, 2012)

Suit yourself, with rat prices projected to be around 10 bucks and trapping them as easy as settin for mice in a feed barn i'll be setting for them! When I first started trapping the easiest method I found was to not dig for a cavity but just mess there house up a little on top. Make a bed on the hut for your foothold near where you disturbed the hut. The rats wil see this and crawl on top to fix it, thats when you'll get em!


----------



## bigsky (Oct 23, 2012)

if a fella sets for ****, on a drowning rig, and mink....well..you aint getting out of that location without trapping every rat in the area...rats are my least favorite animal to skin...they do pay for the gas though...i have skinned a fair ammount of rats, and was always happy for the fur and the check that accompanied it... especially when all the other sets were empty. only thing worse than skinning a rat is driving home empty handed. i feel that anyone that overthinks rat trapping is approaching the situation from the wrong angle...your mink sets and drowning **** sets will catch you a plethora of rats. i had tons of success setting a #1 on a floating log...just big enough to hold the trap with a little room to spare...put some grass on the pan and dabble a little anise oil on the foilage...remember to wire the log out deep enough so that when the rat fires it, he and the trap fall into the water..you gotta kill rats..they will break out of a non drowning leg hold...then alls you get to skin is a rat foot..rats sometimes need trapped out...because they are big enough to set off a 330 but seldome get caught...a fired 330 catches no beaver


----------



## trapperroscoe (Oct 16, 2013)

im assuming your talking about winter trapping so on that note what I would do is get a lath and a 110 slide the lathe through the part next to the circle then find a bubble trail underwater and set it right in the trail and wham youll have the rat if theres a rat to be trapped


----------

